# 2Bennett vs Arnott conversion kits



## a4convert (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a blown pump and valve block on my AR. I am going to make the switch to either a 2Bennett or Arnott conversion kit. Just thought I would put it out there and see what people think. What is the better set up? I heard from some that they think the coil-overs of the 2Bennett deliver too harsh of a ride. Anyone care to chime in?


----------



## alipor (Aug 29, 2003)

a4convert said:


> I have a blown pump and valve block on my AR. I am going to make the switch to either a 2Bennett or Arnott conversion kit. Just thought I would put it out there and see what people think. What is the better set up? I heard from some that they think the coil-overs of the 2Bennett deliver too harsh of a ride. Anyone care to chime in?


The 2Bennett is adjustable, the Arnott are not. From what some have said, the 2bennett you can have them tailor them to the ride you want, however some had said even on the softest they are harsh. There is a group buy going on for 20% off everything at arnott the 20-22nd. For the price of the 2bennentt you could do a full Gen 2 and bilstein conversion. and the MB pump.


----------



## uDubbinYet (Jul 22, 2009)

i have 2 bennet and there nice alot of miles on it and the ride is still good it is a good way to go either way i think but just letting you know 2 bennet :thumbup:


----------



## a4convert (Jul 7, 2006)

*Going with the 2Bennett*

Thanks all. I decided to go with the 2Bennett. Now I'm just waiting for the setup to come in and install. Can't wait.


----------



## uDubbinYet (Jul 22, 2009)

:thumbup: dumpit!


----------



## searlest (Mar 24, 2008)

*Arnott group buy ?*

Hello where can I get the best deal on the arnott coilovers for my all road? 

Anymore group buys coming up ?


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Arnott used to have an Amazon store. Bought my air springs via their store for a few bucks cheaper than their site.


----------



## awdjunkies (Nov 8, 2006)

Incrementalg said:


> Arnott used to have an Amazon store. Bought my air springs via their store for a few bucks cheaper than their site.


You can also source their air springs, plus their C/O on eBay for a little cheaper. :thumbup:


----------



## VWVIDA (Apr 18, 2009)

*Air Shocks*

Hopefully this post isn't too old bring back to life.

I would like to keep my air suspension and I have purchased the bladders from Arnot.

I cannot find any threads on how long the actual mechanical shock part of the system typically last.:screwy:

I have an '01 with 80K miles. Would it be typical for these shocks to be worn out? Would it be typical to replace them at the same time as I replace the bladders?

Any cheaper brands out there than Arnot?

BTW, I love the air supsension system up here in Alaska. Its one of the primary advantages of the allroad in mountains or snow.

Thanks all.


----------

